
Russian state sponsored actors targeting network infrastructure devices - wglb
https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA18-106A
======
bcheung
This is just a general security advisory on possible attack vectors, there's
nothing specific to Russia in that report. Seems like they just threw the word
"Russian" in there just because...

There's nothing pertaining to any specific instances. Just common sense
security.

~~~
iamvfl
These are my thoughts exactly. In fact, nothing exclusive to Russia is
mentioned in that article at all. It describes old known attack vectors that
can be exploited by China as much as Russia, or any other bad actor for that
matter. Very strange that the word "Russia" is mentioned without substance so
many times throughout the article.

~~~
mistermann
Perhaps they wanted it to be taken seriously, a reference to Russia seems like
one of the more effective approaches to instill fear and gain trustworthiness.

~~~
iamvfl
Instilling fear is a poor way to gain trustworthiness.

------
Yetanfou
Well, it is about time we got some diversity in the world of actors, it wasn't
that long ago when all actors targeting network infrastructure devices seemed
to come from a host of well-known three-letter agencies. Finally globalisation
has arrived on our home routers and printers.

------
pcunite
How can you even know "where" an attack is truly coming from anymore? Would be
trivial to make it "look" like any nation was behind an attack, would it not?

~~~
manjushri
Seems like hunting hackers is a lot like hunting witches.

What is considered as evidence/proof is extremely superficial and can easily
be faked.

The convenient enemy of the day is the one who gets blamed, whether or not
they actually had anything to do with it.

------
mdekkers
Cold War 2.0, with all the bullshit that comes with it. Having lived through
the insanity of constant hyped up threat of nuclear attack the last time
around, I really think we should do what we can to avoid it this time. It
wasn't a pleasant way to grow up.

Having grown up in the West my schools, media, and government worked very hard
to paint a specific picture of life in the USSR. Now, knowing many Russians, I
understand that the picture was in many ways different and more nuanced.

The last few years I have seen a steady increase in general hysteria creation
against Russia and Putin. Not that Putin isn't a despot, just that level of
threat he and Russia represent is just seriously overblown, and their motives
are grossly misrepresented.

Looks like the War on Terror isn't generating the financial returns those in
power had hoped for, so we need to go back to that good old standby - the red
menace.

The quickest way to put all this shit to bed is to build a framework that
completely outlaws profiting from war in any way.

~~~
gandhium
> their motives are grossly misrepresented

Can you please elaborate on their motives?

------
2close4comfort
well Shodan paints a disappointing picture.

